

Library to diff DOM changes with PhantomJs - dfguo
https://github.com/fouber/page-monitor

======
dfguo
This can be made to integrate to CI to perform regression test.

------
wcummings
Could be useful for privoxy-style ad blocking

~~~
dubcanada
It could also be useful for finding difference in HTML source.

